# Meet, greet, coffee and chat ..Princess Cafe, King St...... see post #59 re: CONSTRUCTION WARNING !!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Date: Monday, April 11th
Place: Tim Hortons in New Hamburg (Hiway #8 and Hamilton Road)
Time : 11:00 AM

So far, I expect Davetcan, GTmaker, laristotle and myself will be attending.

Would anyone else like to join us?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Geez...maybe if I leave now. I'm jealous.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Firm "Maybe" from me. (If I don't work, I'll be there.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Count me in.
Is there a L&M or similar in town there?
We can continue our habit of window shopping after coffee.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I will grind up a fine brew in your honor and enjoy it from AB. Cheers to everyone in this most excellent forum.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Geez...maybe if I leave now. I'm jealous.


I'm going. I'll pick you up on my way through town.

ROAD TRIP!

Just kidding


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lincoln & Swervin55....A very warm welcome to our Alberta brothers.
Just a warning...the traffic in New Hamburg can be brutal...depending on the time of day.

@Taylor...Hope you can make it! That would be cool.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Possibly...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Possibly...



Great! 

It would be very nice to see you again. We talked briefly at Molly Blooms in Stratford and also *very *briefly at the Centre in the Square.....both times were a few years back!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a warning...the traffic in New Hamburg can be brutal...depending on the time of day.
.[/QUOTE said:


> Yah, that darn traffic light threatening to turn amber.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Count me in.
> Is there a L&M or similar in town there?
> We can continue our habit of window shopping after coffee.


GF^%@..no music stores that I am aware of.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If it's wasn't for my continuing bathroom reno project and the risk of the evil eye from my Wife, I would be thereGF^%@*#*(




..no music stores that I am aware of.[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like an opportunity for a curbside acoustic jam session in the parking lot.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If not for that whole work thing......


Awe who am I kidding. I'm the most anti-social guy on the site.

Enjoy your coffees guys.

All the best.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be busy indoctrinating people with the gospel according to Mooh. But you guys carry on. 

Coffee good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> Date: Monday, April 11th
> Place: Tim Hortons in New Hamburg (Hiway #8 and Hamilton Road)
> Time : 11:00 AM
> 
> ...











238 Km - Heck, I won't even drive into Toronto unless I really have to but thanks for the invite.
And I don't believe Milkman is anti-social. If he put some beer in his Marshall fridge, he'd have a lot more friends dropping by.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly, if I put a six pack of beer in my fridge, it would go skunky before it was consumed.

It's not that I dislike the people on this site. I dislike people in general, LOL.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sadly, if I put a six pack of beer in my fridge, it would go skunky before it was consumed.
> 
> It's not that I dislike the people on this site. I dislike people in general, LOL.


Dang. And I thought we were part of an exclusive club.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Dang. And I thought we were part of an exclusive club.


Well, at some point I have to accept that it's not the rest of the world.

It's me.


And I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Well, at some point I have to accept that it's not the rest of the world.
> 
> It's me.
> 
> ...


Pm your addy. Sounds like you just need a hug.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Probably.

I'm just getting old and cranky.

While changing at the gym yesterday, I watched a guy lean against the sign advising everyone that cell phone use was strictly prohibited in the change room.

He was sending texts.

My work computer was hacked by ransom-ware on Monday. It's a doorstop now unless I pay the "decryption ransom".

Yeah, in general, humanity sucks pretty hard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Go have a Snickers. lol


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> Great!
> 
> It would be very nice to see you again. We talked briefly at Molly Blooms in Stratford and also *very *briefly at the Centre in the Square.....both times were a few years back!


Sure, I remember. 

Any chance of moving the meetup to somewhere further east? I have to come in from Brampton. Timmie's doesn't exactly have great coffee. There is a really good coffee shop in Waterloo, right beside L&M. 

Heck, even Cambridge would be better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Merlin said:


> There is a really good coffee shop in Waterloo, right beside L&M.


I'd be cool with this.
Which one do you mean?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Here?

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Pr...1s0x0000000000000000:0xec96c4444f8fea55?hl=en


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Count me in.
> Is there a L&M or similar in town there?
> We can continue our habit of window shopping after coffee.


Window shopping for what? lol Strings on a piece of wood? I too am relegated to "window shopping"! NO money, honey!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Here?
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Pr...1s0x0000000000000000:0xec96c4444f8fea55?hl=en


Uh oh! Soon the guys in the east will talk of those stubborn western hicks, and the guys in the west will talk of those eastern bastards who run everything for themselves, let them freeze in the dark. 

New Hamburg is only sixteen minutes further west of Waterloo, only about as long as it takes me to play the opening lick of Day Tripper. Go for it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I'm the only guy coming from "the west" I can make the ultimate sacrifice, even though I don't drink coffee


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm easy either way.
I'll be catching a ride anyways, so whatever the driver wants, is cool with me.
I could use some guitar parts anyways.
If that's cool with you Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm fine with the change.

*NEW VENUE:
*
Princess Cafe, on King St. in Waterloo *next to L&M.

The Princess Cafe opens at 11:00 AM
*
BTW...Folkways Music is behind L&M ...for anyone interested.

@davetcan Can you keep the 11:00 AM time or do you want to make it later?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No problem for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What about parking? I've parked by the station on Regina in the past when visiting L&M, think it's free for 2 hours.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> I'm fine with the change.
> 
> *NEW VENUE:
> *
> ...


Given the new venue I may be able to sneak it in during lunch.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd be cool with this.
> Which one do you mean?
> 
> View attachment 19800


I have to laugh. Our niece got married in Waterloo, and told us that the reception would be in this hall just off the main street...."_turn right at the Tim Horton's_". Um....THE Tim Horton's?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I have to laugh. Our niece got married in Waterloo, and told us that the reception would be in this hall just off the main street...."_turn right at the Tim Horton's_". Um....THE Tim Horton's?


Not to mention two of the "main streets" in KW intersect 4 times! The corners of King and Weber!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> Not to mention two of the "main streets" in KW intersect 4 times! The corners of King and Weber!


Crap! Who was their city planner, MC Escher?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll try, but no promises. I don't relish driving in lousy weather. I did it too often when I was working.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> What about parking? I've parked by the station on Regina in the past when visiting L&M, think it's free for 2 hours.


I think that would likely one of the best choices. 
The old station building davetcan is referring to is now a clothing store called "Paul Punchers Men's Clothier". The parking lot is adjacent to it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Are we down to only 3 showing up? Not including the guy who wanted to change the location


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I wish I knew.
That is the reason I put the poll in the thread...as a way of getting a reasonable estimate.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Are we down to only 3 showing up? _Not including the guy who wanted to change the location_


Be careful, this could just be a scam by the L&M across the street to get you guys into their store.^)@#


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was planning on crashing the party, but just got crap news that I have to cover for an employee. 

My mom told me not to hang out with you guys anyway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Always listen to your Mom !! ...LOL

Too bad you have to cover for an employee....it would have been fun for you to crash the party.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Be careful, this could just be a scam by the L&M across the street to get you guys into their store.^)@#


They paid me to officially change the venue. I am easy to bribe.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> They paid me to officially change the venue. I am easy to bribe.


That hadn't crossed my mind . . . . until now. You do seen to know a lot about guitars, amps, cables and stuff. Hmmm, Does Greco work for L&M? Nah, I don't think so. He knows too much about guitars, amps, cables and stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> You do seem to know a lot about guitars, amps, cables and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Are we down to only 3 showing up? Not including the guy who wanted to change the location


I was thinking the same thing.
If there's only the few of us, no sense in having Dave drive
further for someone who's not going to be there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> If there's only the few of us, no sense in having Dave drive
> further for someone who's not going to be there.


Not a big deal for me, plus a browse around L&M and Folkway would be interesting. I've never been to Folkway before, didn't realize it was so close to L&M.

I certainly appreciate the thought though


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

I used to hit Folkway's when they were in Guelph.
Haven't checked them out since they moved to Waterloo.
We still have a coupla' days before finalizing our decision.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

According to the poll, Merlin is attending (click on the "4 vote(s)")
GTmaker is not on the list...but I'm almost certain he is driving with laristotle.
Hence, the total is now 6 (including myself).
In addition, Hamstrung *might* arrive during the lunch hour.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> ...I've never been to Folkway before....


Folkway is a tiny, old house that has been (beautifully..IMO) renovated.
They are going to feel like they are being invaded when we all arrive...LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

As I posted earlier, I'm just tagging along with whoever chooses to drive.
So, any location is fine with me.



greco said:


> They are going to feel like they are being invaded when we all arrive...LOL


But with empty wallets. lol.
I'll be needing some pot's, they'll get a few bucks out of me.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

As Greco noted, I'm coming. Princess was my suggestion, as it makes sense to be near L&M and Folkway, and also to go to a place that actually makes good coffee. 

I'm also coming from Brampton, so the location makes a difference in terms of drive time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

greco said:


> click on the 4 vote(s)


Oops. Didn't notice how to access the names. Tnx.
Ignore my post at the top of the page.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm likely gonna be there. Fun.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I'm likely gonna be there. Fun.


Excellent!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a good turn out.

How long do you think you'll be hanging out for? If a few things line up right, I *might* be able to make it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@sambonee & @adcandour ...Great news!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

there seems to be a little confusion about my attendance.
YES, I am planning to attend...
I say this in case someone may want to pull out because if it.

See ya tomorrow

Gino


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WARNING
Kitchener and Waterloo are a mess with the construction on King St and nearby streets.

Please use Weber St (which is parallel to King St.) and turn LEFT onto Bridgeport Rd. to get over to King St and/or Regina St. 

The Conestoga Parkway going north (aka "the expressway" which is Hiway #7 then #85) is another alternative and there is an exit onto Bridgeport Rd. from the expressway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> How long do you think you'll be hanging out for?


I'm going to make a *guess* of a minimum of 2 hours.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Couldn't get away from work.  
Maybe next time...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was soooo close. I even had Sean's guitar in the truck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> View attachment 19941


Laristotle is actually much taller in real life.

Very enjoyable get together !! ...many thanks to all that attended.
Coffee, L&M and a burger at Ethel's
Sorry that adcandour and hamstrung weren't able to make it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry I had to miss Ethel's. Coffee and hang was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Greco said: Laristotle is actually much taller in real life.

He also doesn't look a bit like he does in his picture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

It was a slice putting a couple of more faces to names here.
Nice meeting you guys!



Guitar101 said:


> Greco said: Laristotle is actually much taller in real life.
> 
> He also doesn't look a bit like he does in his picture.



Maybe if I shaved my beard, let my hair down and wore the correct hat? lol.
Oh .. and grow my nose an extra foot.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Good meeting you guys!

If anyone is wondering I colour my hair white to stop people asking if I colour it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the time you guys were meeting I was just arriving in Detroit.

I've met most of the group in the picture, but there's one face I don't recognize.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> By the time you guys were meeting I was just arriving in Detroit.
> 
> I've met most of the group in the picture, but there's one face I don't recognize.


From left to right, I think.

Merlin, GTmaker, Sambonee, Davetcan, laristotle, Greco.

One of the other guys can correct me if I've screwed up


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

You got 'er right.
I'm the short one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I feel somewhat comforted. The only face I couldn't place (or deduce) was Sambonee.

Merlin's face is right next to his icon above so that one was easy. I've met Dave (Greco), Larry and GTmaker (still using that eliptical, thanks).

It's actually a pretty cool picture, a moment in time as they say.

Thanks Dave(tcan).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't crash the party. It would have beat being at work!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Sorry I couldn't crash the party. It would have beat being at work!


I'm finding almost everything beats being at work, except the lack of GAS funds


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm finding almost everything beats being at work, except the lack of GAS funds


I go on tour in a week and a half, i can't really complain haha


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Merlin said:


> Sorry I had to miss Ethel's. Coffee and hang was quite enjoyable.


Mondays are "burger special days" at Ethels....best burger Ive had in a long time...
MAybe it was the great company, but it could also have been a dammed good burger.
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> I go on tour in a week and a half, i can't really complain haha


I should think not  Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome guys!


----------

